# Neck Dissection and Numbness - when does it go away?



## vdshelton (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello again everyone,

So I had my TT and bilateral neck dissection on Dec 20th and I'm still pretty much numb from the incision line up until my jawline. The doc says that the nerves literally have to grow back together with the skin and it takes awhile, but he really didn't specify how long.

Just wondering if any of you have had a similar dissection and if so, how long until you got some feeling back in your neck.

Thanks,

Valerie


----------



## JoJo (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Val. I had my surgery in July, 2011. I noticed about six months after the surgery that my neck _almost_ feels normal from the incision to jaw. It gradually got better. I noticed early on that feeling was coming back. The numbness is almost completely gone now.

JoAnne


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw someone interviewed shortly after plastic surgery on her lip. She said her doctor told her it could take up to 6 months to get all of the feeling back. (But there's a slim chance it won't come back at all for her because skin was grafted.)


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

It has been 5 months since my surgery and the numbness is totally gone. If I rub the scar, I get a prickly sensation still. Sometimes I suddenly feel a tingling and prickly feeling and it feels exactly as if a nerve has just grown back and turned "on". It is so odd. Anyway, I'd give it a good 5 months.


----------

